# حساب المهمة



## goGophers

All,

Having trouble figuring out what this is in English even though there is basically a definition here of حساب المهمة:

وشرحت وزيرة المال الفرق بين حساب المهمة وقطع الحساب فقالت "قطع الحساب هو بيان بتنفيذ الموازنة بكل ما صرفناه وكل ما جبيناه من إيرادات، مقارنة مع الاعتمادات التي تم إقرارها من مجلس النواب". أضافت "أما حساب المهمة فهو قطع الحساب تضاف اليه إيرادات الخزينة ونفقاتها".​Any idea what this is in English? My Finance vocab is not very good in either language...


----------



## shafaq

I think it is "mission account".


----------



## goGophers

I don't think a "mission account" is a real thing. At least not in English.


----------



## shafaq

Please tray this Google search and than rethink .

Sorry ! I edited the wrong linking.


----------



## goGophers

Hmm, I still don't see anything matching this context.


----------



## shafaq

I hope you realized corrected link. Of course not all the results
 match. But at least there is an accounting term as "mission account", and  حساب المهمة  sounds me like a mot-a-mot translation of this term.  Such like new terms mostly by this way being imported  into another languages. Viva globalism!


----------



## goGophers

Shafaq-

I did notice your new link, thank you for the effort.

Unfortunately, none of them (although it is mot-à-mot) match what حساب المهمة is trying to convey.

Arabic actually seems to be very rich with such terms, and I can't for the life of me find out where this one is from or if it even has an English or French equivalent.


----------



## Masjeen

Final Account = قطع الحساب = الحساب الختامي 

حساب المهمة حسب القانون اللبناني هو الحساب الذي يقدمه المحاسبين إلى ديوان المحاسبة

أنظر إلى قانون المحاسبة اللبناني 

http://www.arablegalportal.org/fina...ults.aspx?SP=IDX&SC=281120033756929&PageNum=1

http://www.arablegalportal.org/financial/LoadArticle.aspx?SC=281120033436317

http://www.arablegalportal.org/financial/LoadArticle.aspx?SC=281120031835991

للأسف لا أعرف ما هو المصطلح الإنجليزي
وحسب قاعدة التشريعات العربية.. يبدو أن لبنان وحدها التي تستخدم هذا المصطلح دون باقي الدول العربية


----------



## goGophers

شكرا جزيلا يا مسجين.

معك حق- كل مثيل هذا المصحلح في الانترنت على مواقع لبنانية. ولكن لأن النظام اللبناني عنده علاقات خاصة مع النظام الفرانسي، ربما هناك معادل فرانسي، واذا يوجد واحد، الترجمة الى الأنجليزية سهلة جدا.

مرة اخرى، شكرا.


----------



## goGophers

The Free Patriotic Movement French Website uses the term "clôture des comptes" for قطع الحساب and "compte de mission" for حساب المهمة, which seem just like direct machine translations of these words and not close English (or French) approximations in meaning.


----------



## Masjeen

goGophers said:


> شكرا جزيلا يا مسجين.
> معك حق- كل مثيل هذا المصحلح في الانترنت على مواقع لبنانية. ولكن لأن النظام اللبناني عنده علاقات خاصة مع النظام الفرانسي، ربما هناك معادل فرانسي، واذا يوجد واحد، الترجمة الى الأنجليزية سهلة جدا.
> مرة اخرى، شكرا.



مرحب بك دوما


----------



## Xence

goGophers said:


> The Free Patriotic Movement French Website uses the term "clôture des comptes" for قطع الحساب and "compte de mission" for حساب المهمة, which seem just like direct machine translations of these words and not close English (or French) approximations in meaning.



"_clôture des comptes_" and "_compte de mission_"are also the phrases used in the Lebanese French newspaper L'Orient Le Jour, so I don't think they are just machine translations...
http://www.lorientlejour.com/archives/overview.php?id=A676326


----------



## goGophers

What I mean is I don't think they capture the essence of the term, they seem just like direct translations devoid of meaning, much as, for example Nuri al-Maliki's political party in English is called "State of Law" (دولة القانون) even though دولة القانون as a phrase in English means "rule of law" or "the rule of law".


----------



## goGophers

Or, for another example المجلس الأعلى السوري اللبناني is translated as "The Syrian Lebanese *Higher* Council" even though anyone who was trying to transfer meaning would call it the *Supreme* Council.

This is why I don't want to call قطع الحساب "closure of accounts" because we have nothing in English called 'closure of accounts' and because so much meaning is lost when going from قطع to clôture to closure, which all have their own meanings. Even "accounts" isn't right in English...


----------



## Xence

Yes, I understand and I agree with your analysis.
But the problem should be considered the other way around, in my opinion. I mean if "قطع الحساب" was initially translated from an European language (French, most likely), then it's the Arabic translation that must be questioned.


----------



## goGophers

Oueh, mais je crois que "clôture des comptes"/قطع الحساب en anglais veut dire "Statement of Account" (déclaration des comptes). Puisque je veux traduire à l'anglais, "Statement of Account" is better in this case. But what, then, is the English version of حساب المهمة. 

ربما توجد كلمة انجليزية مضبوطة ومقابلة لـ 'حساب المهمة' والتي لاتيجي من الفرنسية.


----------



## Xence

إذا ثبت أن العبارات الفرنسية المشار إليها سابقا هي العبارات الأصلية للترجمة العربية، حينئذ تصبح المسألة فعلا قضية مقابلة بين المصطلحات الفرنسية والإنكليزية​


----------



## goGophers

اتمنى أن شخصا ما يعرف العبارات المساوية بالإنجليزية، ولكن إذا لاتوجد واحدة، أنا سأختار كلمات قريبة من الفرنسية.

ميرسي Xence


----------



## goGophers

Essentially, I'm wondering if there's a non-loan translation (calque) version of this term.


----------



## Camale cherfan

حساب المهمة هو ما يعرف بالفرنسية 
Les Comptes de Gestion


----------

